# Cryogenically Treated Drill Bits



## CalgaryPT (Sep 7, 2019)

Posting here because I get an error msg on the Tools/Bits forum whenever I go there and it doesn't display the post. 

This guy has one of my favourite YouTube channels. I'd heard of this technique before, but here he demonstrates its effectiveness objectively. I like that he even calls out his own confirmation bias, and then develops a technique to cancel it in subsequent testing.






(I want an electron microscope in my shop too. Sadly not on the radar though....)


----------



## Janger (Sep 8, 2019)

Now Peter - someone in the comments said Applied Science guy built that electron microscope. You need to get busy :> I wanna come over and borrow it.


----------



## Janger (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm turning this thread into fun video thread. Watch this guy make a BIG vise.






He has the coolest water jet with an angling head. I'm gonna need one of those...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm razor edge close to my wife putting a restraining order on my tools. I think building an electron microscope would put her over the edge.

(We'll have to do it at your house @Janger  )


----------



## Janger (Sep 8, 2019)

you don't have to mention it exactly. it's a project... for John...


----------



## Tom O (Sep 8, 2019)

Remember the old trick of putting the car axles in dry ice to change the structure of the metal? Could you contact this guy to test that perhaps?


----------



## Tom O (Sep 9, 2019)

PT so don't build it! One on Facebook marketplace $5000.00


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 9, 2019)

Tom O said:


> PT so don't build it! One on Facebook marketplace $5000.00


LOL. 

I'd rather be poor and retired than rich and rehired.


----------

